# Windows Vista SP2 is now is beta!



## techdawg667 (Mar 11, 2008)

> Service Pack 2 build v6002-16497 (compiled October 17) for both Windows Vista and Windows Server 2008 has been posted for testers on Microsoft Connect. The five languages currently supported are English, German, French, Spanish, and Japanese, in both 32- and 64-bit flavors. Early reports indicate that performance has been improved yet again with this service pack.


_Grabbed from: http://arstechnica.com/journals/mic...a-sp2-and-server-2008-sp2-beta-build-sent-out

To download the beta, go to https://connect.microsoft.com/
_


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Boy, SP1 hasn't been out that long!


----------

